# What's your least favorite thing to work on?...



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Water fountains. I don't really have a good reason. I just get aggravated erery time I have to work on one. Too many different parts, brands. So much stuff jammed in such a small space. It also seems to take forever to get parts:furious:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate anything in the attic, in August at 3:00 in the afternoon.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I hate paying bills. It's my money let me keep it. :laughing:

I would have to say Sewer ejector pump repairs or replacements during summer time


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Old, powervent gas water heaters not working. One time I had a call on an old AO smith powervent. The blower wasn't working, the diagnostics and the AO smith technical department pointed to a bad blower. Ordered the blower, replaced it and still nothing. The electronic gasvalve was also bad, ordered it and replaced the gas valve. Heater worked for a few minutes and then shutoff anyway. Opened up the ceiling and found the 2" pvc vent was undersized for its length. Redid the vent to 3" and it finally worked like a charm. How it worked for so many years with such a small vent, I don't know, but it eventually overworked the blower and it quit and the electronic gasvalve quit sending the blower power too. I tried to talk the guy into a new waterheater from the beginning, but he insisted on having it fixed.
Blower + shipping+ labor + electronic gasvalve + shipping + labor + new vent material + labor = almost the cost of an entire new water heater replacement! I always suggest replacement, but some people try to save money by fixing it. It works fine now, but I hope the tank doesn't leak for a few years, or the poor Homeowner will be kicking himself.
At least I got paid, but it was awful, three trips to the guys house to fix it and I would have rather just replaced the whole dang thing.

Now whenever I see an old powervent water heater malfunctioning, I give a price to replace the whole thing and thats that. If they want it serviced, call a certified repairer. I don't have the patience for it.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

I am with you Unclog. They either need repaired in the dead of summer or on the coldest days of winter. I think the ladies know exactly what they are doing when they flush those little white rats.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Here lately it has been 2" K water services. What a pain in the butt to unroll.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nothing quite like pulling a urinal off the wall that hasn't been draining for a few days.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Nothing quite like pulling a urinal off the wall that hasn't been draining for a few days.


Got to love that grey crud all over your cable after snaking a urinal line


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

> I would have to say Sewer ejector pump repairs or replacements during summer time


I love replacing sewer pumps. We did a bunch in the last few months. Always profitable.:thumbup: The more I do, the more tricks I learn to make the job go smoother. They are great to do on flatrate and try to beat the book time.:thumbsup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Repipes. I hate repipes. Id rather go the gyno office, then to do a repipe.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Repipes. I hate repipes. Id rather go the gyno office, then to do a repipe.



You would love doing them here RSP! It's one of my most favorite jobs! 99% of the homes here have large basements, the pipes are right in front of your face, might have to use a small step stool ladder, maybe.:laughing: Yup, I would rather do repipes all day vs anything else.

My least favorite thing, one of them anyway. Cutting old cast iron stacks that are disintegrating. When they get that bad I'll use the sawzall, cuts right through like butter.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Anything with digging.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Faucet installations in pieces of furniture that have been converted to a lav sink. Just did one that was 9" wide underneath:furious:

charged accordingly:yes:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Faucet installations in pieces of furniture that have been converted to a lav sink. Just did one that was 9" wide underneath:furious:
> 
> charged accordingly:yes:


Whats a ***** there is when a interior designer talks the homeowner into that **** and you find out the day you are scheduled to trim and no one expects to pay any extra for the hook up.

My worst thing is repairing the old 3 handle T/S valves, especially on galvanized piping. (I always recommend replacing, but do not always win the vote) It seems all I have to do is look at that galvanize pipe and leaks appear then homeowners think I had something to do with it.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

Live sanitary tie ins. Almost worth watching those iron workers dry heeve. "Hey what is that @#$% coming out of that pipe?" YEP.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Any plumbing at my house.


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Any plumbing at my house.


+1. I don't put ANYTHING down my disposal. It's only there so guests won't stuff food down a pipe w/o disposal. 

I hate unclogging tubs. The sight of that mass of hair/soap scum/man jam, etc makes me dry heave.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Urinal slushies.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> Anything with digging.


:laughing::laughing:

Swinging a pick makes it last longer, nothing like coral rock


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Lee in Texas said:


> +1. I don't put ANYTHING down my disposal. It's only there so guests won't stuff food down a pipe w/o disposal.
> 
> I hate unclogging tubs. The sight of that mass of hair/soap scum/man jam, etc makes me dry heave.


Those are pretty simple to me. You never know what your gonna pull out of there. Band aids, candy wrappers, hair, grease, soap. All kinds of fused together crap with the essesance of whatever shampoo or soap was used the night, morning before. Im going to eat.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

anything to do with grease I hate stinking a-- grease. and sewer liners


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Mobile homes. They are expensive to fix, and the lions share of them are owned by people who can't afford me. Plus they absolutly suck the big fat one to work on. So to summerize, Mike hates mobile homes.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Mobile homes. They are expensive to fix, and the lions share of them are owned by people who can't afford me. Plus they absolutly suck the big fat one to work on. So to summerize, Mike hates mobile homes.


Oh yeah, I agree. The worst, most horrible, ugly, stinking, nasty, mucked up plumbing you will ever see is the plumbing system of a typical trailer. The drains are all flat or sagging or backpitched, the waterlines are freezing and breaking every winter, the toilets look like they were made in a cave for 15 cents in timbuktoo. The only way to fix it properly, is to rip it all out and start over with a total system repipe.

Ok, maybe I'm exaggerating. nah.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

*I confess, urinal drains kill me!!*

I can walk in lagoons removing rocks from flow overs. I can run a sewer cable with my bare hands. I can even manage to take that (sudden break off of a root/ blockage) dog-like shake from a black-sewer filled cable. I can crawl in a 10" crawl space with critters and spiders... BUT!! Aske me to clean a urinal drain and :blink: ARE YOU KIDDING ME?? That is disgusting!! I don't know what it is!! The next worse thing I have ever experienced is when I had to clean a drain line out with a jetter at a dog kennel!!  NOW THAT WILL TURN A STOMACH!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Drinking fountain drains, and the spit lines for dentists. Spit after sitting for a while makes one hell of a smelly goo. I rather work on a urinal filled to the top with pi.... um I mean urine.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Fountain drains, urinals, grease traps...c'mon, that stuff is child's play.

I guess you guys never had to unstop an old morgue drain and watch all the coagulated blood, fat and hair come up out of it. The smell is enough to knock out most anyone. I only did it once, and I hope I never have to do it again.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I did hear of a service call about rusty water coming out of the drinking fountain in a hospital near the morgue. Turned out all the pipes where copper in the whole place, and the source of the "rust" colored water was the morgue table, there was a cross connection with the hand wand and the table drain.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

service guy said:


> Fountain drains, urinals, grease traps...c'mon, that stuff is child's play.
> 
> I guess you guys never had to unstop an old morgue drain and watch all the coagulated blood, fat and hair come up out of it. The smell is enough to knock out most anyone. I only did it once, and I hope I never have to do it again.


Been there done that. Love the hair balls, unknown fatty blobs nasty dried brown blood. 
I dispose of the cable & blades after that and charge them for a new one. Plus extra for the hazard of clearing the line. They will give me a hard time about it. Till I tell them not all of them died from old age. These guy's get like 6K per funeral so $800 minimum + cable & blades every couple of years is not much for that hazard job.


----------



## Lee in Texas (Jun 24, 2009)

cdpunneo said:


> I can walk in lagoons removing rocks from flow overs. I can run a sewer cable with my bare hands. I can even manage to take that (sudden break off of a root/ blockage) dog-like shake from a black-sewer filled cable. I can crawl in a 10" crawl space with critters and spiders... BUT!! Aske me to clean a urinal drain and :blink: ARE YOU KIDDING ME?? That is disgusting!! I don't know what it is!! The next worse thing I have ever experienced is when I had to clean a drain line out with a jetter at a dog kennel!!  NOW THAT WILL TURN A STOMACH!!


Why not just charge more for cleaning than replacement?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

water coolers, crawl spaces, tin houses on wheels, clogged urinals...
You ain't talkin about jack!:whistling2:

Lets run down to the local funeral parlor and snake a line...

Anybody wanna join me...

It's the one in the back room where they do the liposuction on the stiffs....:laughing:

Say what's that wrapped up on the cable?

It looks like uncooked chicken skin....

Been there and done that!:thumbup:

I agree with you 110% Service Guy & UnclogNH!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> water coolers, crawl spaces, tin houses on wheels, clogged urinals...
> You ain't talkin about jack!:whistling2:
> 
> Lets run down to the local funeral parlor and snake a line...
> ...


Hey there Redwood that sounds nasty, remind me not to ever do a job for one! I haven't been on your 411 in a while, just checked it out. Are you training the DIY'ers?:laughing: jk


----------



## anysewer (Jul 27, 2009)

Sewer backups in a tight spot and like every one said, it is tough working in the heat at 3pm....


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

NO FREAKING WAY. Unclog you jinxed us. 1st call this morning, sewage ejector pump burned up. At least it is not 100 degrees. However as I write this we are waiting on the homeowner to OK the bill. She feels the pump should handle those little baby wipes that we told her not to put down it before. So two things I hate all at once.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Down N Dirty said:


> NO FREAKING WAY. Unclog you jinxed us. 1st call this morning, sewage ejector pump burned up. At least it is not 100 degrees. However as I write this we are waiting on the homeowner to OK the bill. She feels the pump should handle those little baby wipes that we told her not to put down it before. So two things I hate all at once.


No guarantee if she keeps using them burns another sewage ejector pump out or stopping the sewer line with those whipes..
Tell her should handle does not mean will handle.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Down N Dirty said:


> NO FREAKING WAY. Unclog you jinxed us. 1st call this morning, sewage ejector pump burned up. At least it is not 100 degrees. However as I write this we are waiting on the homeowner to OK the bill. She feels the pump should handle those little baby wipes that we told her not to put down it before. So two things I hate all at once.


Tell her the pump you sold her which is the normal sewerage ejector pump works just fine with toilet paper and human waste. If she wants to abuse the system you can sell her a really nice grinder pump system. http://www.zoellerpumps.com/ProductBenefit.aspx?ProductID=42


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Filing Quarterly Payroll reports - hate how much money gets sent to the IRS!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Filing Quarterly Payroll reports - hate how much money gets sent to the IRS!


Wanna trade places on that funeral hone drain line?:whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

PlumbCrazy said:


> Filing Quarterly Payroll reports - hate how much money gets sent to the IRS!


Pay as you go. At least thats how I do it. And I dont really know the numbers, and its probably better for EVERYONE that I dont.:yes:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We do pay as we go. It's seeing the Quarterly number that is bothersome.

Redwood- As for the drain lines at the morgue - no way in hell could I do that!


----------



## albplumber1975 (Jun 20, 2009)

I am with you service guy!!! I do alot of on call work for the coroners office and I have to snake those morge table drains out all the time. I dont know how many times I have almost lost my lunch when I see the things I bring up, hair, fat, blood and even the odd tooth or fingernail. I had a 2nd year apprentice with me once who decided to be real keen and pour 2 bottles of Line Klear down the drain.....the smell cleared the entire floor out


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

Anything with Crystal knobs. I had one fall off a ledge once.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Then I'll be the first to say it. Pedistal lavs. Cuz my hands and wrists are full of arthritis and my wrists not being able to bend, it's nearly impossible reach in there to tighten the trap


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Then I'll be the first to say it. Pedistal lavs. Cuz my hands and wrists are full of arthritis and my wrists not being able to bend, it's nearly impossible reach in there to tighten the trap



I hang my peds, hook up the trap and supplys, then install the base.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I hang my peds, hook up the trap and supplys, then install the base.
> :thumbsup:


 i do most of the time too. but the ones where you have to mount the base to the floor its impossible with my hands.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Done MANY morgue drains ,,, WITH BODIES LAYING THERE . Urinal stacks , cracked open sewers flushed all over my boots and pants ,,,,,, YEAH ,, ALL THIS SUCKS !

However my TRUE hate is ,,,, tiny little vanitys with the 8"-12" doors !!!

ALL I can think about is getting the designer ,shoving their head and shoulder in there ,,,then just KICKING THEM TILL THEIR DEAD !!! 

oh ,,, and drinking fountains ,,, hate those too


----------



## Pipewagon (Aug 1, 2009)

First I think Ped Lavs. Then I show up to a job to install a three piece shower in a fully drywalled house... That sucks it.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Christina said:


> The next worse thing I have ever experienced is when I had to clean a drain line out with a jetter at a dog kennel!!  NOW THAT WILL TURN A STOMACH!!


I spoke of it... had to go to the local Humane Society and you guessed it... clean the lines from the dog kennel!!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Try a chicken processing plant....those are nice to unclogg in 90+ degree heat. Makes me hungry just thinking about it!!!!


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Ewww.... can't imagine.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont like to wire disposals or dishwashers, but I do it alot


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Most of us have been grossed out at least a time or two. Crawling and digging rate high on our s*it list. Setting trim in ship in a bottle situations is a pita. Carrying humongous loads in tight quarters (tubs, water heaters, etc.) is no fun, especially for us older guys, shuffling paper for the government gives us all a headache. 
They all suck! Thank god for apprentices!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

One of the worst jobs I ever did was at a stockyard. They had a broken pipe about 6' in the ground and a square hole about 10' x 10' that they had dug with a backhoe, and I had to go down in there while cow urine was running in off the banks. 

As to pedestal lavs, I usually set the lav on the pedestal, put in the screws loosely (seldom have one with hangers), and then slide the pedestal out while I hook the pipes. Then I slip the pedestal back in and run silicone around between the pedestal and the sink and tighten the screws. (usually lag screws)

If it's on tile, I'll use silicone around the base of the pedestal, but I don't screw them to the floor unless I absolutely have to. I may need to get it back apart.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

getting a serv. call to one of the local nite clubs to clean out a urinal drain full of vomit.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

In over 30 years the only thing in Plumbing that almost made me heave was when I was an Apprentice and we had to replace a sewer line at a rendering plant. It wasn't too bad until the steam would hit you in the face. The smell was so bad that when the truck was sold 6-7 years later you could still get an odor. I probably still have the 6' fiberglass folding rule (the good ol'e days) you could still smell it on it.

The backhoe operator moved down here from up north and this was his first day on the job and it did turn his stomach. 

The plant closed less than 6 months later.

What I really hate and gives me ebbie jebbies is working under a low house, belly to ground back to joist and fiberglass insulation falling from the joists. When Mike from Dirty Jobs was working with an IAQ company installing visqueen under a house all I could do was to shudder.

and a stopped up leaking sink drain, heck I don't like wiping food of the plate with my hands.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

The veterinary college here has a rendering facility that we occasionally have to work on. I forgot about that one. It is really bad, horses,cows,dogs everything gets run through that thing. They only do their "cooking" one night a week to make it a little more bearable to anyone within range.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Installing a new tub in a small 2nd floor bathroom.

Replacing wax seals.

Soldering in a tight area with old dry wood, and there happens to be a draft. (water bottle only does so much)

Drain cleaning. Though I dislike it a lot less with the new K-39AF.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Installing a new tub in a small 2nd floor bathroom.
> 
> Replacing wax seals.
> 
> ...


I use to dislike drain cleaning too until I got use to it. now it doesn't bother me i actually kind of enjoy it. It is kind of the simpler part of the plumbing business. Don't have to worry about inventory for one and there is plenty of overtime if you are in the right area and have made a name for yourself. (I am still working on that) . I still do some plumbing but mostly I am drain cleaning. I guess after doing new residential and commercial plumbing for 30 yrs I just got burned out on it and decided to go into service work which is a lot more laid back. no gc and supers always on your butt to get done and then get pissed at you if you miss something cause you were trying to hurry. I guess I am just getting old and don't want the hassle, and I definately do not ever want another boss. Especially one that has never touched a piece af pipe and claims he knows more than you do.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Setting one peice toilets by myself, ya know the wide ones where you can't even see if the closet bolts are lined up.

Replacing guts in some one peice toilets.

I hate one peice toilets.:blink:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> I use to dislike drain cleaning too until I got use to it. now it doesn't bother me i actually kind of enjoy it. It is kind of the simpler part of the plumbing business. Don't have to worry about inventory for one and there is plenty of overtime if you are in the right area and have made a name for yourself. (I am still working on that) . I still do some plumbing but mostly I am drain cleaning. I guess after doing new residential and commercial plumbing for 30 yrs I just got burned out on it and decided to go into service work which is a lot more laid back. no gc and supers always on your butt to get done and then get pissed at you if you miss something cause you were trying to hurry. I guess I am just getting old and don't want the hassle, and I definately do not ever want another boss. Especially one that has never touched a piece af pipe and claims he knows more than you do.


Service plumbing is dead around here. New construction? :laughing: never going to happen.
If I did not have the drain equipment and the know how to use them.
I would have lost my home and be flipping burgers now.
If Drains die around here city DPW said they would hire me in a second.
But Like AL  I don't want a boss ever again.:no:
Plumbing zone has helped me become a business owner more than just a Tech :thumbsup:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Setting one peice toilets by myself, ya know the wide ones where you can't even see if the closet bolts are lined up.
> 
> Replacing guts in some one peice toilets.
> 
> I hate one peice toilets.:blink:


 thats where a toilet dolly comes in handy.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Did I Mention...
digging In Oklahoma red Clay??


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

Colgar said:


> Nothing quite like pulling a urinal off the wall that hasn't been draining for a few days.


 
Agreed. My favorite is pulling a urinal that has been clogged for over a year, and finding out the service techs prior would only turn down the water to match the water flow with the slow drain. A nasty job as a result of somebody elses laziness.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

sewer lining. I would rather dig a sewer than lining . I did it for 5 yrs. hated it. but it could have been where i was working too lol.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

al said:


> thats where a toilet dolly comes in handy.


 Looking into that, thanks to another thread with some good pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

ceiling fans. breid..............:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> ceiling fans. breid..............:laughing::laughing::laughing:


My wife and I remodeled our kids room 2 weeks ago. I hated the ceiling fan.:laughing:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

unclogging a toilet on a ship after three drunken sailors took a dump in it during a storm while the sea sickness is just kicking in!


----------

